# Disparition de tout mes fichiers



## Polycarpe007 (20 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Je me trouve face à un problème depuis que j'ai activé mon I-Cloud et que j'ai pris du volume de stockage supplémentaire.

Lorsque je sauve un document dans mon I-mac ou dans mon Macbook Pro après quelque jours systématiquement celui-ci est placé dans la corbeille et ne figure plus sur son emplacement principal.

J'ai par exemple, il y a deux semaines, créé un dossier sur le bureau de mon I-Mac contenant des photos. Le dossier s'est créé aussi sur mon Macbook. Aujourd'hui lorsque j'ouvre le dossier il est vide. Lorsque je vais dans le cloud-drive, le dossier est aussi présent dans le dossier Bureau, mais il est vide également. Toutes les photos ont été placées automatiquement sans manip de ma part dans la corbeille.

J'ai ça avec tout mes documents.

Je ne m'explique pas ce mécanisme qui consiste à systématiquement mettre tout mes documents à la corbeille.

S'agit-il d'un virus? S'agit-il d'une fonctionnalité spécifique? Comment et où la désactiver?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------

